# Brauchen wir diesen Forenbereich noch?



## Zybba (26. Oktober 2018)

So langsam zweifle ich an dem Nutzen dieses Unterforums (Indie-Ecke).

Im Grunde melden sich dafür nur irgendwelche Entwickler hier an, die ihr eigenes Spiel pushen wollen. Echte Interaktivität ihrerseits oder die Nutzung anderer Threads gibt es so gut wie gar nicht.
*Welchen Sinn hat dieser Bereich, wenn man ihn nur als Werbeplattform für Außenstehende zu Verfügung stellt?*

Jetzt könnte man natürlich sagen, dass wir User den Thread besser pflegen könnten.
Aber anscheinend besteht für diesen ja kein Bedarf.


Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Wubaron (26. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Bereich hat überhaupt keinen Sinn wenn er nur als Werbeplattfrom genutzt wird. Stellt sich im ersten Posting eines Threads direkt heraus das der Entwickler einfach nur promoten will und kein ernsthaftes Interesse an austausch besteht, sollte der Thread geschlossen und gelöscht werden.


----------



## WargDS2 (26. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab hier auch ein Spiel vorgestellt. Sicher ist der Grund für die Vorstellung des Spieles auch die Werbung. 
Ich wünsche mir aber auch Feedback und Diskussionen zum Spiel. Auf ähnlichen Foren kommt solches Feedback auch, vielleicht ja auch bald hier.  Ich seh es weniger als reine Promotion, sondern auch als Austauschmöglichkeit.


----------



## Batze (26. Oktober 2018)

WargDS2 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch ein Spiel vorgestellt. Sicher ist der Grund für die Vorstellung des Spieles auch die Werbung.
> *Ich wünsche mir aber auch Feedback und Diskussionen zum Spiel.* Auf ähnlichen Foren kommt solches Feedback auch, vielleicht ja auch bald hier.  Ich seh es weniger als reine Promotion, sondern auch als Austauschmöglichkeit.


Da kannst du hier lange warten, außer ein paar Stamm Threads der längeren Stamm User ist das Forum hier so gut wie Tot und ausgestorben. Es ist leider so und es ist auch leider keiner aus der Redaktion da der sich wirklich darum kümmert. Hier gab es mal sowas wie einen Community Manager, der hat sich aber nachdem er das ganze Forum hier vollkommen durcheinander gebracht hat und wohl gemerkt hat das er ganz Großen Mist verzapft hat sich sehr schnell verpisst, um es mal klar zu sagen. Wir werden hier so gut wie allein gelassen. 
Ein paar Mods kümmern sich noch ein wenig darum das es nicht ganz drunter und drüber geht, und  der liebe @ZAM wenn es technische Probleme gibt, das war es dann aber leider auch schon.


----------



## Zybba (27. Oktober 2018)

WargDS2 schrieb:


> Ich hab hier auch ein Spiel vorgestellt.


Wegen deines Posts ist mir der Gedanke auch gekommen.

Würdest du denn sagen, du wärst auch im Forum außerhalb deines Threads aktiv geworden, wenn dieses Thema nicht indirekt dein Spiel betreffen würde?


Gerade hatte ich mir mal eure Seite/AGB angeschaut, weil ich von einer Paywall ausgegangen bin. Das scheint ja immerhin nicht so zu sein.
Dann finde ich Werbung schon weniger kritisch. Wobei ich den Sinn des Unterforums immer noch infrage stelle.


----------



## WargDS2 (27. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Da kannst du hier lange warten, außer ein paar Stamm Threads der längeren Stamm User ist das Forum hier so gut wie Tot und ausgestorben. Es ist leider so und es ist auch leider keiner aus der Redaktion da der sich wirklich darum kümmert. Hier gab es mal sowas wie einen Community Manager, der hat sich aber nachdem er das ganze Forum hier vollkommen durcheinander gebracht hat und wohl gemerkt hat das er ganz Großen Mist verzapft hat sich sehr schnell verpisst, um es mal klar zu sagen. Wir werden hier so gut wie allein gelassen.
> Ein paar Mods kümmern sich noch ein wenig darum das es nicht ganz drunter und drüber geht, und  der liebe @ZAM wenn es technische Probleme gibt, das war es dann aber leider auch schon.



Mhm okay, alles klar. Wusste ich so auch nicht...



Zybba schrieb:


> Wegen deines Posts ist mir der Gedanke auch gekommen.
> 
> Würdest du denn sagen, du wärst auch im Forum außerhalb deines Threads aktiv geworden, wenn dieses Thema nicht indirekt dein Spiel betreffen würde?
> 
> ...



Solang nicht wirklich auch Austausch stattfindet, ist der Sinn bisweilen durchaus teilweise infrage zu stellen, das mag schon so stimmen. Aber das liegt dann ja eher an der Inaktavität der Nutzer, als am Unterforum selbst, oder?

Und ja, Drifting Souls 2 hat keinerlei bezahlbare Inhalte und keine Werbung.


----------



## Zybba (27. Oktober 2018)

WargDS2 schrieb:


> Aber das liegt dann ja eher an der Inaktavität der Nutzer, als am Unterforum selbst, oder?


Die Inaktivität deutet für mich auf Desinteresse an diesem Teil des Forums hin.
Ist halt die Frage, was war zuerst... Henne oder Ei? ^^


----------



## Bonkic (27. Oktober 2018)

der großteil der unterforen ist eigentlich überflüssig. ist doch eh nix (mehr) los. 
zu 90% wird nur noch in den news-threads kommentiert, von den bekannten 10 bis 15 usern.


----------



## Zybba (27. Oktober 2018)

Ist was dran...
Also alles schließen!


----------



## Free23 (28. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist was dran...
> Also alles schließen!



Außer das News-Forum! Es ist spannend, die 10-15 User anhand ihrer Posts immer mehr kennenzulernen ^^


----------



## Rdrk710 (28. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ist was dran...
> Also alles schließen!


Würde das passieren, wäre ich wohl nicht mehr auf pcg.de unterwegs. Es sind eigentlich nur die Kommentare, wegen der ich hier noch lese, nicht die News selbst. Die bekomme ich früher und halt „original“ auf den Seiten, von denen sie abgeschrieben sind  Seltene gute Kolumnen und Kommentare ausgenommen.


----------



## fud1974 (28. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> der großteil der unterforen ist eigentlich überflüssig. ist doch eh nix (mehr) los.
> zu 90% wird nur noch in den news-threads kommentiert, von den bekannten 10 bis 15 usern.



Wo sind die denn heutzutage alle? Ernsthafte Frage... Facebook? Hab ich größtenteils vermieden und langsam fühlt es sich so an als hätte ich da einfach nur was  "übersprungen" und in weiteren 5 Jahren das eh auch nicht mehr hip... Oder sind die alle auf Reddit?


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Oktober 2018)

Facebook ist doch schon lange out. Weiß gar nicht wann ich dort zuletzt online war. Sicher schon fast 10 Jahre her.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Oktober 2018)

Der Forenbereich "tut" ja niemanden etwas, oder ? Man kann mMn da lassen wo er ist. Wo er Sinn macht,darf er ja gerne genutzt werden.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. Oktober 2018)

Bevor ich anfange zu schreiben, ich bin kein Unschuldslamm, ich bin auch wenig Aktiv (obwohl jeden Tag hier unterwegs).

Ich finde die Idee der Indie-Ecke eigentlich ganz gut, nur stimmt es, es gibt halt wenig Aktivität (wie in vielen Bereichen des Forums),  was den Sinn untergräbt.

Aber eigentlich müsste das ganze Forum einmal umgekrempelt werden, aber dann nicht an uns Usern vorbei, sondern eher mit den Usern. Vielleicht würde das wieder etwas Leben hier rein bekommen.
Nur könnte ich auch verstehen, wenn das Forum von den Verantwortlichen aufgegeben wird, auf Grund der geringen Aktivität. Es würde mich nur traurig machen, da ich mir dann ein neues Zuhause suchen und an neue Leute gewöhnen muss  und auch deswegen weil es doch schon ein Stück Geschichte ist das Forum.

Aber man muss sich auch mal an die eigene Nase packen, mal gucken ob ich es schaff in Zukunft aktiver zu sein


----------



## Zybba (29. Oktober 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Wo sind die denn heutzutage alle? Ernsthafte Frage... Facebook? Hab ich größtenteils vermieden und langsam fühlt es sich so an als hätte ich da einfach nur was  "übersprungen" und in weiteren 5 Jahren das eh auch nicht mehr hip... Oder sind die alle auf Reddit?


Ich denke viele entfernen sich halt vom Hobby und damit auch dem Forum.
Dann braucht man halt neue treue Leser. Das ist aber schwierig, denn die Seite ist nicht gerade modern, userfreundlich oder attraktiv. Klingt etwas harsch, sehe ich im Vergleich zu einigen Konkurrenten aber schon so.
Gamestar z.B. ist doch viel zugänglicher für neue Nutzer.

Wobei ich hier schätze, dass durch die Größe auch weniger Vollpfosten ankommen. ^^ Je größer eine Seite desto mehr unangenehme Leute werden natürlich auch angezogen.
Klar, hier gibts auch Unstimmigkeiten. Dennoch kann man sich abseits von dem einen Stressthema doch ziemlich vernünftig unterhalten hier.

PCGH schafft es anscheinend durch ihre Vorherrschaft im Bereich Hardwaremagazine mehr User zu ziehen und vor allem zu halten. Ich denke hardwareinteressierte PC Nutzer sind meist auch einfach deutlich enthusiastischer als Besucher eine Multiplattformseite.

PCGames.de hat kein(?) Alleinstellungsmerkmal gegenüber anderen Internetauftritten und auch keine besondere Marktmacht.
Dazu hat man z.B. den PC Games Podcast abgeschafft, was ich nach wie vor für einen Fehler halte.

Falls jemand aus der Redaktion hier mitliest: Nehmts nicht persönlich! Ich mag euch und bleibe euch weiterhin treu.




GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Der Forenbereich "tut" ja niemanden etwas, oder ? Man kann mMn da lassen wo er ist. Wo er Sinn macht,darf er ja gerne genutzt werden.


Ich finds schon etwas doof, dass wir hier Karteileichen fördern, die alle paar Monate Werbung abladen und sonst nichts machen.
Dann soll sich Computec wenigstens was von denen zahlen lassen... 

Zumindest Warg hat ja den Gegenbeweis erbracht. Wobei ich das eindeutig mit dem zeitlichen Zusammenhang verbinde.




ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Aber eigentlich müsste das ganze Forum einmal umgekrempelt werden, aber dann nicht an uns Usern vorbei, sondern eher mit den Usern. Vielleicht würde das wieder etwas Leben hier rein bekommen.


An sich mag ich die Idee. Nur wird es was bringen? Man bräuchte auch einen Aufhänger, um erst mal wieder eine größere Userbasis zu gewinnen..



ZockerCompanion schrieb:


> Aber man muss sich auch mal an die eigene Nase packen, mal gucken ob ich es schaff in Zukunft aktiver zu sein


Sehr gut! So geht man Probleme an!


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

Ich sehe es da wie GTAEXTREMFAN. Ich denke, das wir hier kein echtes, lösbares Problem vorliegen haben, sondern dass die Zeit solcher Foren einfach schon über ihren Zenit gekommen ist. Große Neustarts oder sowas sind mMn daher wahrscheinlich nicht erfolgreich. Abschalten würde ich aber auch nichts, so lange der Aufwand halbwegs gering ist und es Leute gibt wie Rabowke oder LOX oder andere, die freiwillig gröbere Aufräumarbeiten übernehmen - an dieser Stelle mal ein uneingeschränktes danke! 
Man sollte die Zeit, in der es überhaupt „traffic“ gibt, genießen und vielleicht darauf hoffen, dass vielleicht mal wieder ein Revival kommt... und es ist auch nicht vollkommen unmöglich, dass der eine oder die andere der früher Aktiven nach ein, zwei Jahren wieder reinschneit...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Oktober 2018)

Jeder Thread der nix mit Pegida oder ähnlich politischen Zügen zu tun hat kann und sollte bleiben. Und wenn man dennoch der Meinung ist aufräumen zu müssen, dann aber richtig. Gibt genug Thread-Leichen, aber wer will sich ernsthaft diese Sisyhusarbeit antun? 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## fud1974 (29. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Dann braucht man halt neue treue Leser. Das ist aber schwierig, denn die Seite ist nicht gerade modern, userfreundlich oder attraktiv.



Und wenn es mal ein "neuer Anstrich" wäre... früher wurden Seiten regelmäßig "relaunched", und wenn es dazu war um aufzufallen.. und oftmals war der Relaunch nicht unbedingt ein Fortschritt.

Aber hier ist es irgendwie das krasse Gegenteil. Mir fällt am ehesten der Begriff "Stagnation" ein. Ich bin auch ein bisschen ratlos wie es weitergehen soll.. Print ist ja offensichtlich nichts was man mit Zukunft verbindet...
aber ich sehe auch nicht, dass großartig in was anderes investiert wird, die Seite jedenfalls nicht.. oder bin ich blind und übersehe was? (Ernst gemeint, kann gut sein ..)



> Dazu hat man z.B. den PC Games Podcast abgeschafft, was ich nach wie vor für einen Fehler halte.



Na ja.. ."abgeschafft" klingt so nach einem aktiven Vorgang.. ich hatte eher das Gefühl der ist "sanft entschlummert".

Wie schon an anderer Stelle mal diskutiert klang das ja eh immer so als würde er intern "geduldet" werden aber war nie wirklich bewusster Teil einer Strategie, so kam es mir als Konsument jedenfalls vor.

Peter hat versucht immer die Leute zu motivieren und war glaube ich auch bei der Patreon Geschichte damals sehr involviert, oder? Und irgendwann schien er auch keinen mehr  regelmäßig ranbekommen zu haben für den Podcast... und dann war halt Schluss.
Und dann war er selbst ja auch weg... gefühlt war dann auch ein "Antreiber" was den Podcast anging gegangen.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Ich sehe es da wie GTAEXTREMFAN. Ich denke, das wir hier kein echtes, lösbares Problem vorliegen haben, sondern dass die Zeit solcher Foren einfach schon über ihren Zenit gekommen ist.



da ist sicher was dran; erklärt aber nicht, weshalb es durchaus vergleichbare foren gibt, in denen deutlich mehr los ist.
schauen wir uns doch nur aktuell gamestar an: während sich die zahlen der besucher gar nicht mal so sehr unterscheiden (440 vs 490), sind um ein vielfaches mehr auch tatsächlich eingeloggte community-mitglieder (16 vs 110)! bei pcgh sind sogar fast 200 user online! 

irgendwas, ich sagte das kürzlich schon, haben deren betreiber wohl in den vergangenen jahren besser gemacht - trotz ebenfalls extremen rückgangs der printauflage und konkurrenz durch social medias und co. das pcg-forum war aus irgendwelchen gründen schon immer so was wie das stiefkind von computec. überlegt doch nur mal, wie oft sich einer ver verantwortlichen hier an einer diskussion beteiligt... - aber auch das hatten wir schon des öfteren.


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. Oktober 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schauen wir uns doch nur aktuell gamestar an: während sich die zahlen der besucher gar nicht mal so sehr unterscheiden (jeweils um die 440 vs 490), sind um ein vielfaches mehr auch tatsächlich eingeloggte community-mitglieder (16 vs 110)! bei pcgh sind sogar fast 200 user online!



In der Tat, da hast du natürlich recht. hier wirkt sich wirklich das vollkommene Desinteresse des "Leitmediums" ziemlich negativ aus. Das ist schade.


----------



## LOX-TT (1. November 2018)

Die Frage ist halt wie man neue User dauerhaft ans Forum binden kann und die nicht nur alle paar Monate mal nen News-Thema kommentieren oder gar nur für ein Gewinnspiel aus den Löchern kommen. Leider wird das Forum halt auch nicht sonderlich prominent beworben, Bonkic hat es ja erst im Thread zum Nintendo-Podcast passend formuliert, man pusht nicht das eigene Forum wenn man dort als erste Kontakt-Anlaufstelle die Facebook-Seite nennt, anstelle das hauseigene Forum und damit die heimische Community. Finde ziemlich schade dass das Forum oder auch der Chat (gibts den überhaupt noch) so stiefmütterlich behandelt wird. Man könnte z.B. bei Youtube doch locker am Ende der Videos auch mal für das Forum werben, z.B. "Was halt ihr von dem Spiel XY? Lasst es uns wissen und diskutiert mit im Foren-Thread XY auf PC Games.de" und dann in der Videobeschreibung der entsprechende Link, nicht nur zur News sondern auch direkt zum Forum.

Wobei mir solche Zahlen wie oben (zwischen 100 und 200) dann auch wieder zuviele wären, das familäre geht dann irgendwie verloren und man verliert sich irgendwie aus den Augen. Aber so ein Mittelding wie 50+ aktive(!) User im Schnitt wäre schon schön.


----------

